# Sunday Hunting in Saskatchewan



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, after years of thinking it is a crock of **** to not be able to hunt in Saskatchewan on Sunday, I am finally thinking of getting off of my *** and trying to do something about it.

I am hoping to put together a case to go to my local MLA (Member of Legislative Assembly) and try to change this thing. They will probably tell me it is because of tradition....Saskatchewan seems to be bad for that...Keeping with tradition that is just not practical anymore (case in point, our Universities refuse to print degrees in English...Latin seems to be the language of choice; Can't read anything other than my own name...I digress though...)

If possible, please refer me to links on the web of other states' hunting synopsises that allow hunting on Sunday. I am trying to prove that Sask. is simply out of touch with the rest of the world.

It really is quite ridiculous. It really only allows a working person the ability to hunt 1/7 days of the week, not to mention any possible fallouts from tourism (NR) dollars...

Any other angles to fight this on??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very interesting. I hate to say it, but have you tried contacting the G/O Association in Sask. to see their take? I'm assuming they've already tried to make a case for it, since it opens up another day of business.

We've gotten used to it, as we leave Saturday night and leave Sunday to scout. But if I lived up there....ya, it'd get old fast!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Squeek,

As a local, this would be rough - would have to take a lot more days off work to hunt the same number of days. As an NR, it doesn't have much bearing, at least for us - we just factor no-hunting sunday into our travel schedule.

I'm sure there are mostly religious overtones to the Sunday thing (think MRN gave us a primer on this once), but not such a bad thing to let the critters settle a little either.

While you have about 40% the total waterfowlers (R and NR) we have in ND, you have roughly the same mix of R/NR as us. Maybe rather than eliminating the "day of rest", you should try to have it moved to say Wednesday. Because of the large percentage of NR's now in Sask. (probably not the case when the law was first enacted), this would still produce a "rest" for the critters, and yet give the R's more practical hunting opps.

I'm not aware of any states where hunting is closed Sundays, but I've only hunted in about 6, so there may be some.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Dan Bueide,

That's a great angle to come at it from. Yeah, I figured I would get one of two responses:

1. Religious overtones
2. Allow wildlife a day of rest

I think I have a shot beating #1. Things (at least here in Canada) have become a lot more PC. Heck, the Lords Prayer is no longer recited in public schools, for fear of condemning other religions.

However, #2 would have been a lot more difficult to get by. Wildlife officials I'm sure would argue that the wildlife needs an extra day...Great, so why not make it a Wednesday! Great idea, keep 'em coming...


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I haven't bothered checking with the Outfitters Assoc. in Saskatchewan yet. Not sure if I even will...

To me anyways, it is one thing to say that there could be a fallout from tourism dollars because of the no hunting Sunday (which doesn't seem to be a strong case from the responses I have got thus far anyways). By fallout, I refer to the hotels, restaurants, gas stores (that get bought out of Ketchup chips), etc., etc., not the Outfitters themselves.

It is something totally separate to say that the Outfitters would get an extra "business day" per week. I would be very leary siding with a group that makes direct money off of Saskatchewan's resources. I don't think that comes off well at any level, public or government.

When greed for money comes through as an intention for hunting on Sunday, I would not think that it would be received well.

I would think our Outfitters have already tried this one. I can't see how they would just lay down and take it. Maybe that is why there is still no hunting on Sunday...Maybe it came from the wrong people, that is the people that make money off of hunting, rather than the enthusiasts who just love to hunt.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

How about the best of both worlds. Hunting on Sunday but no guiding.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The guides I've talked to up there don't mind Sunday off.It makes for an easy way to schedule 2 three day hunts.

Manitoba doesn't allow it on Sundays either.

BUT....can't you hunt snows in the spring on Sundays???

I know you can in Manitoba....If that's OK...why not in the fall.

I know as a Mon-Fri working guy...I would be PO'd if I coudn't hunt on Sundays down here.

Heck...the pressure up there isn't heavy enough to warrant a rest for the birds.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Ken... Manitoba legalized sunday hunting a couple of years ago. I'll never forget my first sunday hunt either, great shoot on snows, mallards and canadas in the am and then cranes in the pm.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think Maryland (and possibly a couple other New England states) don't allow hunting on Sunday? Or maybe they just recently made it allowed???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I did a quick search and found there's more states than I thought...

http://www.pasportsman.org/Sunday_Hunting.htm
http://www.hdonline.com/2002/October/23/LNspot.htm
http://www.roanoke.com/roatimes/news/story159463.html

Some of the stuff I read said there is 10 states that don't allow Sunday hunting???


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I think the idea of sunday hunting is great. For the average guy, who is working monday to friday, saturday is the only day he has to hunt. Man does that ever limit the chances a guy has to hunt. This also really limits the opportunities for school age kids. But change takes place very slowly, if at all in this province. So if you want something changed in the next three years, better start now. 
Squeeker, if you get a name, a number or an e-mail address that i can use to help out, let me know. I'll try talking to my MLA and see what i can do.


----------

